# looking for a new primary care physician in massachsetts



## oldfogey8 (Oct 8, 2014)

i live in central massachusetts and have a primary care physician who is really, really anti-cannabis. any one out there know of any physicians that are not just writing recommendations but are really cannabis positive or even cannabis neutral? my pcp treats me like i am a drug addict. the only drugs i am addicted to are the pharmaceuticals they force on me for high blood pressure and thinning my blood. thanks...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 8, 2014)

check out norml.org  im fairly sure they have lists of docs and lawyers....  :48:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 8, 2014)

thanks jaam. the weedmaps thing they have directs me to the place i went to get my recommendation. i am looking for a doctor that is affiliated with healthcare plans and hospitals. the guy i met with was nice and i don't doubt his credentials but it was more like they were in the business of getting people their doctors notes. massachusetts is still kind of f'ed up. no dispensaries licensed yet. no mmj cards have been issued. the recommendation is allowed as a stop-gap measure until they get their act together(read make things even more of a boondoggle). i am pretty sure once they get the business of weed up and running in mass, it will be awful. i wont be able to get a hardship exemption to grow my own. i just really want a doctor who does not think of cannabis as evil. it is really the only thing i can take for pain relief as i am on blood thinners. most doctors i think are slaves to the pharmaceutical companies and hospitals they are affiliated with both of which are conflicts of interest in my opinion. they can't profit from me growing my own. sometimes i hate america...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 8, 2014)

I checked norml's website for you but didn't see a doc list... sorry I thought I saw it on there... maybe try contacting the local norml director and maybe they can point ya in the right direction...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 8, 2014)

that is a good idea, jaam. it is probably career suicide at this point for a doctor to openly support cannabis. maybe norml would have feedback from folks who have found doctors through trial and error.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 8, 2014)

its worth a shot....  theres gotta be a doc or 2 in the state that is pro mj...  gl man


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2014)

How bout....http://thc-foundation.org    Give them a try.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 8, 2014)

thanks rosebud. they do not even have massachusetts listed. i might give them a call just the same. all good suggestions.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2014)

Shoot, I bet they could point you to someplace perhaps... Good luck.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 8, 2014)

massachusetts is new to mmj. they have not figured out how to screw us. when they do, everything will fall into place(and probably suck really badly)  ...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 9, 2014)

from what ive been reading RI has a great mmj program...  maybe you can go see a doc there??


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 9, 2014)

yeah. this guy bud88 on here has his card in ri. it is not far from me so that may be an option too. i am not even that sure i want my doctor to be in the mmj program. i just want a doctor who is open minded. it may be that i will need to go with a doctor in the mmj program. there is one in north hampton i found online but that is a bit of a haul for me.


----------



## bud88 (Oct 10, 2014)

oldfogey8 said:


> yeah. this guy bud88 on here has his card in ri. it is not far from me so that may be an option too. i am not even that sure i want my doctor to be in the mmj program. i just want a doctor who is open minded. it may be that i will need to go with a doctor in the mmj program. there is one in north hampton i found online but that is a bit of a haul for me.



Sent ya some info via PM .......:aok:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 10, 2014)

thanks bud


----------

